# Peanut Festival - Dothan



## bdc (Oct 31, 2016)

Travelling to Alabama for the peanut festival. Last time I was there they had a "No Guns" sign. I know in Alabama, like my home state, those signs have to legal authority. But I see a lot of cases online in Alabama where the Attorney general is involved. Anyone have anything definitive as to legality with CCW ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ala...aw&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs


----------

